# My Phrag collection



## monocotman (Oct 11, 2017)

First time I have done this exercise, prompted bysome recent seedling acquisitions from OL.
I was surprised to see so many from the EYOF.
besseae 'elizabeth' EY00407
kovachii?

Beauport 'party popper' EY7695
Cardinale 'wilcox'
Don Wimber 'remembrance' EY00417
Fritz Schomburg pale EY seedling
Fritz Schomburg 3n 3 plants OL breeding
Jason Fischer 4n OL
Jersey 'lauren' 3n EY 14193
Grouville 4n EY13393
La Vingtaine EY seedling
Mem Dick Clements
Mem Mariza Rolando EY seedling 3 or 4n
La Hougette 3n (dallesandroi x beauport 4n) 4 plants EYOF
Red Wing 3n OL
Robert Jan Quene 3n OL 
Rosy glow? Nice pink flower. Not the label (Robert c Silich)
Suzanne Decker 3n

Not many as I grow indoors.
I will be gradually selling off the bigger stuff, la hougette grows too big for me.

David


----------



## blondie (Oct 11, 2017)

Some extremly nice plants there, yes i do agree they get rather large dont they.

Some great hybrids that don't often come around.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice collection!


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2017)

Phrag. season is coming on...YAAAAAY!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 12, 2017)

*Three more seedlings*

I was surfing the web and found a brand new UK seller with a great website.
'Elite orchids'. Some great photos and easily navigable. What a new generation orchid website should look like.
Anyway he has seedlings from Peruflora of the Phrag cross Fritz Schomburg x Peruflora's Cirilca Alda, so that was an easy buy. 
If the cross is correct and the genetic lottery falls my way there could be some huge reds in this, or maybe small purples. It will be fun to see,

David


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

You have a tiny collection but really amazing plants. Especially since the EYOF plants probably have increased ploidy and were probably made with Jersey instead of bessseae. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 12, 2017)

*The collection*

Eric, you are probably right. The Don Wimber has quite downswept petals that makes me think it isn't made with 100% besseae.
The OL plants are all seedlings and as they grow I will have to get rid of some of the older stuff. Ebay beckons...
David


----------



## blondie (Oct 12, 2017)

Infant seem to find elite orchids online except for an American site that's no longer, running.

Your donwimber could have been made with dalessandroi as a lot where made when delessandroi was not officially a species in its own right. But after looking it up on the Kew monitor list dalessandroi is one a sub species of besseae again


----------



## monocotman (Oct 12, 2017)

Blondie,
Just checked it is 
www.eliteorchids.com
David


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice Paph. wensh album in the link.


----------



## blondie (Oct 13, 2017)

I have ordered three new phrags of Elite orchids. Should arrive next week


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice collection!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 16, 2017)

*Indoor culture*

Abax- there is much to recommend windowsill culture over greenhouse culture!
Yes we cannot provide very high humidity and light levels but everything else is possible and hybrid phrags are generally easy and quick growers and quite adaptable.
With rain water + rainmix feed + growstones + a mossy mulch the growth of the plants is excellent.
The light in winter is provided by a large west facing window and they go out onto the patio for their summer break.
Plus it is easier to keep the foliage pristine indoors as you do not have the stresses caused by temperature and light extremes found in a greenhouse.
The only problem for me is lack of space! 
This is why I have a 'tiny' (compared to Eric) collection and am looking for plants that do not get too big,
David


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 16, 2017)

With the new LED lighting thats becoming available I think windowsill and general in house growing is becoming better and better. 

I am a windowsill grower, and while I also cannot provide the perfect temperature, light and humidity, I have found using heatmats, combined with semi hydronic culture to be very effective as I can now get great root growth in cooler conditions.

I would love to have a greenhouse or a conservatory one day but until I finish my PhD and really settle down, the windowsill culture will do just fine.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 18, 2017)

*Windowsill culture*

Tom,
I am growing my new Phrag seedlings under a cheap eBay set of T5 lights and they are doing very well. They receive a 16 hour day and I am really happy with the growth rates. If I used a heat mat as well they may grow even quicker but they are doing very well without one at basic house temperatures.
Phrags will grow nicely at quite cool temps. My mostly besseae hybrids do fine and spend all winter between 10 and 16 degrees.
They are growing in a basic semi hydro setting with very low rate feed at every watering. I add growstones to the tray they sit in ( in water) and I think this leaches out some mg or si or ca and helps keep them green.
The final improvement was a top dressing of moss. This again boosts growth, both leaf and root.
David


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have focused on Phrags largely because they respond well to the conditions. Mine also get down to those temperatures, which in my case will slowly kill most warm growing paphs. 

It would be nice to see a photo of your set up.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2017)

*Set up*

Tom

A few photos of my plants and set up.

https://flic.kr/p/CMdMHE

https://flic.kr/p/ZTccqx

https://flic.kr/p/YNxgbQ

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2017)

*New acquisitions*

All,

A couple of exciting new phrags this week.

https://flic.kr/p/ZNseVs

https://flic.kr/p/ZQuMhq

The bigger one is Don Wimber 4n ‘EYOF’ and is a well travelled plant.
The ebayer who sold me it tells me it went to Orchids limited from the EYOF and then he bought it from them a few years ago so it came back across the pond.
I don’t have a photo of the flowers but OL have one on their web site with a very similar description. If it is anything like that one I’ll be very happy.
The smaller one is a Peruflora seedling and second generation kovachii seedling- kovachii x Eumelia Arias so it is 75% kovachii. 

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice acquisitions.


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice set up thank you for the photos. The new growths on those phrags are huge! I have been using S/H method with hydroleca for a long time, but I think I will copy your idea of spaghnum moss on the top of the pots. 

The new plants are great as well.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 29, 2017)

*Phrag culture*

Tom,

Sphagnum as a top dressing is the latest thing for me. It definitely helps seedlings and I’m trying it on the mature plants just to see what happens.
It definitely helps promote surface roots. There are new surface roots showing on Suzanne Decker.
It may help by increasing humidity indoors.
I use rain water and very low levels of rain mix at every watering. All plants sit in the water. Growstones are added to the water trays. These certainly release something that helps green the plants. On their own they are too alkaline for use in the potting mix.lights on over the seedlings for 16 hours a day.
The plants go outside onto a north facing patio for the summer,
Regards,
David


----------

